
Autopilot Cited in Death of Chinese Tesla Driver - the-dude
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/business/fatal-tesla-crash-in-china-involved-autopilot-government-tv-says.html
======
the-dude
[http://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/14/fatal-tesla-crash-
china-a...](http://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/14/fatal-tesla-crash-china-
autopilot-lawsuit/) contains dash-cam footage of the crash ( brutal ).

